# Prewar Monark “Tops” bike Serial number help.



## Derek499 (Jan 23, 2021)

I have this well restored monark “Tops” branded bike. I’m wondering what year it’s from. It doesn’t have the typical monark tag under the bottom bracket or rivet holes.
There are numbers on the left rear dropout which are 13770


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2021)

Thinking 40-41-ish?


----------



## Dope54 (Jan 23, 2021)

Looks 41


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 23, 2021)

at least a 41, before that they were on the bottom bracket, then the tag after the war.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 23, 2021)

I Never thought I would say this about Monarks BUT I Don't like this One! I guess it could be the Restored factor No Offense @Derek499


----------



## Derek499 (Jan 23, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I Never thought I would say this about Monarks BUT I Don't like this One! I guess it could be the Restored factor No Offense @Derek499



Understandable, I'm not a fan of restored bikes either which is why I'm selling this one. It's too nice to have fun with.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 23, 2021)

Derek499 said:


> Understandable, I'm not a fan of restored bikes either which is why I'm selling this one. It's too nice to have fun with.



It could be that it is also red. Not my favorite color but could be worse & a be a Schwinn    Lol


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 24, 2021)

Looks like it started life as a 40-42 Rocket, possibly made for "Tops" to sell. Your bike now has a later model tank. These bikes originally came in a tanked version, and without tank. The tank version used the "hanging tank" like the 5 bar.
Below is my survivor original 1939 Rocket Motorbike.


----------



## jlong (Jan 24, 2021)

I have one of these "Topps" badged bikes from around 42. The tank (whats left of it) is similar to Derek's, just no horn.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Jan 24, 2021)

"Nice looking bike someone really took the time to restore it ..looks Pre- war to me with early 40s style frame and tank and earlier style chain guard and rack wich is topical for The Monark off brands


----------



## mrg (Jan 27, 2021)

I have had a couple OG prewar Rockets with that tank, that paint work makes it look different ( can't see the indentation/bump as good ) seems like those 2 tanks kinda overlapped seeing both on different models.


----------

